# 2018 curing. Part one.



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

We sent a home raised pig to the butcher 3 weeks ago. 330 lb live weight.  They butchered and cut the meat and ground the saisage for 75 bucks.  I got the 2 hindquarters , both bacons and a whole shoulder to cure.

The hindquarters weight was 27 lbs, the bacons were 11 lb and the shoulder was 22 lbs.

Used @daveomak 10% injection cure and cured for 2 weeks for the hams and shoulder and digging dogs for the bacons. Used 5 gallon zip lock bags.  They worked great.  I lost these pics.  After 2 weeks I rinsed the meat off and placed in the smokers to dry at 100 degrees.  The hams went in my wood burner that I modified to use propane and a pellet tube in the fire box.  The bellies and shoulder in a propane smoker that I put the pellet tube on the lowest cooking grate.












Hams took 30 hours to hit 145 IT, shoulder took 22 to hit temp.   Bacons 12 hours of smoke, no IT taken. 

















The hams and shoulder was in the fridge for a day and the bacons for 2 days.  Then we sliced and cut them.  It's nice having a slicer and meat bandsaw.

The pics of the hams and shoulder look the same.  A shank ham, a butt ham and ham slices.  I will just bomb you with pics now. 



































If I find more pics I will post them.  Thanks to Dave for the cure process.  We love using it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

So we just leave our address here for samples, right? I heard that rumor... ;)

Looks good!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

Sure.  Not sure what you will get in the mail thou.  Lol


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 3, 2018)

Everything looks good.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Everything looks good.



Thanks.  Ham steaks for breakfast Saturday?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Sure.  Not sure what you will get in the mail thou.  Lol


Knowing you jokers a picture from the PA meet up of people eating the bacon? LOL!!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Knowing you jokers a picture from the PA meet up of people eating the bacon? LOL!!



Ha.  Never know


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Ha.  Never know


Well if you really want my address shoot me a PM. I'd post it on the forum openly but then I'd need to worry about Flatbroke tracking me down and making me cook ;)


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Thanks.  Ham steaks for breakfast Saturday?



Can we use some ham in the Mountain Man casserole or do you think we don’t need it.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Can we use some ham in the Mountain Man casserole or do you think we don’t need it.



I don't think we need it Saturday.  Make it for Sunday breakfast.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I don't think we need it Saturday.  Make it for Sunday breakfast.


I’m only staying Saturday


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> I’m only staying Saturday




Lol . Ok


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow. That is just about the apex of curing/smoking as far as I am concerned. Very well done C-Farm. Your family has a nice supply for the coming winter.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

HangtownSmoker said:


> Wow. That is just about the apex of curing/smoking as far as I am concerned. Very well done C-Farm. Your family has a nice supply for the coming winter.



Thank you.  I have 2 more pigs to do in 2 weeks


----------



## motocrash (Oct 3, 2018)

Mmm ham steaks.Lookin' good Adam.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Mmm ham steaks.Lookin' good Adam.



Thanks. I have pics of the roasts and shanks somewhere


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks great. Nice color on the hams. The bacon is surprisingly lean for a Hog that size. Was it a Duroc or Yorkshire?...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. Nice color on the hams. The bacon is surprisingly lean for a Hog that size. Was it a Duroc or Yorkshire?...JJ



Berkshire cross.  Show pig cross


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

Far right one.  The other 2 in 2 weeks


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 3, 2018)

I love the last picture. You can tell the animals were raised with care and respect.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2018)

c farmer said:


> View attachment 377504
> 
> 
> Far right one.  The other 2 in 2 weeks



That's a lot of HAM!...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks great . That's a great method for the hams . Some of the best you'll ever eat . You might need a smoke house .


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's a lot of HAM!...JJ



Yup.  I think we raised to many pigs for this year.





chopsaw said:


> Looks great . That's a great method for the hams . Some of the best you'll ever eat . You might need a smoke house .



I def. need a smokehouse.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice job on that smoke Adam. That's some of the best hams and bacon I've ever seen.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice job on that smoke Adam. That's some of the best hams and bacon I've ever seen.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thanks.


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice! Looks like everything turned out fantastic!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks good Adam....   Even cure in the meat....   Great color...   Now all you need is a meat scraper, so when the bandsaw is done, you can scrape the meat dust off to take sexy pictures.....


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Dave.  I think we have a scraper somewhere. I will have to look for it.


----------

